

Predictive page preload - prerender.js - graham_holborn
http://grahamholborn.com/prerender.js
prerender.js is a script that predicts and preloads the next page when the shortly before the user goes to the page. This will make the time between loading your pages seem shorter. It is built with a prerender function and a prefetch function for other browsers. The prerender functionality is in a trial period with google chrome but, although it is auto enabled on most recent versions of chrome.<p>a demo of it in action here http://grahamholborn.com/
On the demo if you click before 600ms has elapsed hovering over the link there will be no effect.<p>Works best with chrome because other browsers function differently.
======
graham_holborn
prerender.js is a script that predicts and preloads the next page when the
shortly before the user goes to the page. This will make the time between
loading your pages seem shorter. It is built with a prerender function and a
prefetch function for other browsers. The prerender functionality is in a
trial period with google chrome but, although it is auto enabled on most
recent versions of chrome.

a demo of it in action here <http://grahamholborn.com/> On the demo if you
click before 600ms has elapsed hovering over the link there will be no effect.

Works best with chrome because other browsers function differently.

------
graham_holborn
Update: script is no longer locked into a single preload. It can now switch
preloads

